# à gauche, sur votre gauche, sur la droite, à ma droite, etc.



## Anna-chonger

Bonsoir, tout le monde!
J'ai l'impression que l'on a à la fois l'expression "à (votre) gauche" et "sur votre gauche". Mais je ne connais pas la différence entre les deux... Je vous prête l'oreille!
Merci d'avance


----------



## café olé

Moi je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de différence...


----------



## janpol

Je ne vois guère de différence, en effet... Peut-être des situations où l'on utilise plus volontiers l'un que l'autre : "au croisement, vous tournerez à gauche". "sur votre gauche, vous verrez des immeubles..."


----------



## Captain Ishido

"A gauche" me semble plus flou, plus abstrait.
"Sur votre gauche" me parait plus concret (visite guidée en bateau mouche / autocar, etc...)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que _à gauche_ indique soit une direction à prendre soit une direction où regarder, mais la direction en question est relative (la gauche de qui ou quoi ?), alors que _sur *votre *gauche_ est plus précis, car il s'agit d'une direction absolue : la gauche de la ou des personnes à qui l'on s'adresse.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci pour votre participation!
Mais j'ai encore des doutes...
Imaginons qu'on entre dans une boulangerie et qu'on veut un pain qui se trouve à gauche de la vendeuse. Que dirait-on? "Donnez-moi le pain, SVP. Celui-là, à gauche / sur votre gauche."? Et pour quelle raison on dit l'un et pas l'autre?


----------



## nicduf

Bonjour,
Si ce pain est à gauche de la vendeuse on dira "sur votre gauche"
Si l'on dit simplement "à gauche" cela peut vouloir dire qu'il est à gauche dans le casier où sont les pains (même si le casier est à droite de la vendeuse)
Maître Capello explique très bien pourquoi.


----------



## Nicomon

Or moi ici, j'aurais dit _*à* votre gauche_.  En précisant votre (sa gauche et non la mienne qui est sa droite si elle me fait face) mais *à* plutôt que *sur*. 

Je m'étonne de ce _*sur*_, que je n'ai jamais entendu ailleurs que dans un contexte comme ceux que janpol et Captain Ishido décrivent plus haut (par ex. un voyage en autocar). 

Ai-je tort de dire _*à*_ votre gauche?  Régionalisme, peut-être?


----------



## itka

Nicomon said:


> Ai-je tort de dire _*à*_ votre gauche?  Régionalisme, peut-être?



Alors la région est vaste, car je dirais comme toi, Nico ! 

_à ta gauche, à votre gauche_ ou tout simplement _à gauche._..
_sur votre gauche_ : comme vous tous, en car, pour faire le guide.


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Alors la région est vaste, car je dirais comme toi, Nico !


 
Merci itka, tu me rassures.


----------



## Fredouze

Pour résumer, à gauche = sur la gauche; sur ta (votre) gauche = à ta (votre) gauche. Donc deux façons de dire quasiment la même chose.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah bon ?!?!?!? .....


----------



## itka

C'est ce que tout le monde t'a dit.

_à gauche, sur la gauche_ ont sensiblement le même sens, le premier étant utilisé de la façon la plus naturelle.

_à ta gauche, à votre gauche_ précisent de quelle gauche il s'agit.
Si nous sommes face à face, "*ta* gauche" est *"ma* droite", donc si je veux préciser, je dois dire :_ à *ta* gauche_ ou _à *ma* gauche_ ou encore _à gauche du livre_, _à gauche de la fenêtre_... C'est une simple précision qui ne change pas le sens.
D'ailleurs, on commence généralement par dire_ "à gauche"_, puis on précise si le message n'a pas été compris : _"à ta gauche"_.

Exemple :
_"Où sont les clés ?
- Regarde, là, à gauche.
- je ne les vois pas !
- Non, tu ne regardes pas au bon endroit, là, à *ta* gauche !"
_
Est-ce plus clair ?


----------



## Anna-chonger

Esc-ce que je peux comprendre ainsi: sur ta gauche = à ta gauche, qui sont une précision de "à gauche = sur la gauche", la différence entre "à" et "sur" réside dans la situation où l'on se trouve, "sur" est employé plutôt pour une visite ou présenter le paysage ect.


----------



## itka

Oui, c'est ça.


----------



## zapspan

J'ai compris qu'on peut dire "à votre gauche" et "sur votre gauche" selon le contexte, mais est-ce qu'on peut dire "sur la gauche de" + un bâtiment?  Par exemple, je m'imagine qu'on peut bien dire "L'hôtel se trouve à gauche du cinéma", mais est-ce qu'on peut dire "L'hôtel se trouve sur la gauche du cinéma"?  […]

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Attention, on est ici dans le forum "Français seulement" ! 

Dire _sur la gauche du cinéma_ implique qu'un cinéma a un côté droit et un côté gauche qui lui sont propres, indépendamment de la position de l'observateur. Cela me semble difficile à concevoir, et donc je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,


quand il faut indiquer le chemin, avec droite et gauche, peut-on employer la préposition sur?

Par exemple:

Allez tout droit et prenez la première à gauche. La boulangerie est sur la droite/à droite à coté de la boutique d'un fleuriste.


Merci beaucoup


----------



## tilt

Les deux tournures s'emploient (sans que je sache si l'un est plus correcte que l'autre d'un strict point de vue grammatical.)


----------



## ilie86

Sur votre droite ou sur la droite?


----------



## Julia.

Les deux sont correctes, selon moi


----------



## Maître Capello

ilie86 said:


> Sur votre droite ou sur la droite?


La réponse que j'avais donnée il y a quelques années pour _gauche_ reste valable pour _droite_… 


Maître Capello said:


> Je dirais que _à gauche_ indique  soit une direction à prendre soit une direction où regarder, mais la  direction en question est relative (la gauche de qui ou quoi ?), alors  que _sur *votre *gauche_ est plus précis, car il s'agit d'une direction absolue : la gauche de la ou des personnes à qui l'on s'adresse.


----------



## Readomingues

Quel est le correct? C'est égal?

1) Il s'est assis sur ma droite.
2) Il s'est assis à ma droite.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Readomingues.

_À ma droite, à ma gauche :_ l'espace est séparé en deux, ma droite et ma gauche ; soit on est dans la partie droite, soit on est dans la partie gauche, sans autre distinction. On ne cherche pas à en dire plus.
_Il est assis à ma droite_ est un cas très particulier : il est assis juste à ma droite, à la place qui est à côté de moi sur ma droite. C'est une tournure figée dans laquelle _juste_ est sous-entendu par simplification ou par habitude. Si la personne n'est pas juste à côté de moi, je peux dire qu'elle est assise à ma droite à quelques places de la mienne : il faut que je le précise.
_Sur ma droite, sur ma gauche :_ quelque part sur ma droite (ou à ma droite), quelque part sur ma gauche (ou à ma gauche), mais pas juste à côté.
_Il est assis sur ma droite :_ il est assis quelque part sur ma droite (ou quelque part à ma droite), mais pas juste à côté.

Je complète : Si je dis _à ma droite_ et qu'un personnage se tient à coté de moi sur ma droite, tout le monde comprendra que je parle de lui : on se trouve dans le même cas qu'avec _être assis à ma droite_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais jamais que quelqu'un est assis *sur* ma droite ; uniquement *à* ma droite. Il n'y a pour moi pas nécessairement de proximité, même si c'est généralement le cas.


----------



## tilt

Pour ma part, je ferais la même distinction que Logospreference-1.
Si j'entends parler d'une personne assis _*à* la droite_ d'une autre, je les imagine côté à côté, même si strictement parlant ce n'est pas obligé.
Et du coup je dirais moi aussi _*sur *ma droite_ pour quelqu'un qui serait par exemple à la droite de la personne à ma droite.


----------



## Logospreference-1

(Je faisais suite au message #30 de Maître Capello.)
C'était à peu près ce que je voulais répondre dans un premier temps : _être assis sur ma droite_ ne se dit pratiquement pas, mais comment dit-on autrement quand quelqu'un est assis quelque part à notre droite et pas directement à côté ? En y réfléchissant je n'ai pas trouvé mieux que _être assis sur ma droite_.

Je viens de lire le message de Tilt : oui, c'est exactement ça. C'est l'expression telle quelle _être assis sur ma droite_ qui ne se dit pratiquement pas, probablement à cause de l'expression figée _être assis à ma droite_. _Sur ma droite _tout court, cela se dit.

C'est de l'oral, l'explication est sans doute là. À l'écrit on s'exprime autrement, et à l'oral probablement trouve-t-on une manière, reste à retrouver laquelle. Évidemment, si on dit « à ma droite » en faisant un geste montrant que, ou en montrant par le regard qu'il ne s'agit pas de la personne assise à côté, le problème est réglé.

Ce qui est curieux, c'est que rien ne s'oppose directement à ce qu'on dise que quelqu'un est assis sur notre droite, et que néanmoins, apparemment, je peux en être d'accord, on ne le dise pas.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'imagine un débat télévisé où le présentateur serait assis à une grande table ronde, avec un invité de chaque côté (le présentateur à « midi » et les invités à « 3 heures » et « 9 heures »). Le présentateur pourrait à mon sens tout à fait dire _X est assis *à* ma gauche et Y *à* ma droite_, même si ces invités sont à plusieurs mètres de lui.


----------



## persona67

Ou alors... un effet de mode ? "Sur" a un peu trop tendance, amha, ces temps-ci, à remplacer "à" sans aucune raison apparente : autrefois, je travaillais *à* Strasbourg ; maintenant, d'après ce que j'entends, il me semble que je devrais dire que je travaille *sur* Strasbourg ????


----------



## tilt

Je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse de la même chose, Persona67.
Les deux tournure, _à sa droite/gauche_ et _sur sa droite/gauche_, son employées depuis longtemps si on en croit Ngram Viewer.


----------



## Readomingues

Merci à tous! J'ai déjà compris la nuance de sens de chaque expression.


----------



## Roméo31

*1*.  Quand la droite désigne le côté droit, l'aile, la partie droite (par rapport à un repère, à un point de vue exprimé ou non),  _se diriger* vers* la droite, prendre *sur* la droite, prendre *à *droite, tourner *à* droite, regarder *à *droite, c'est à 1 km *à* droite _(notamment) sont corrects.

*2*. Avec un possessif, sont également corrects notamment :
*C'est à votre droite, sur votre droite. Placer quelqu'un à sa droite*.* Tourner sur sa droite*. L'emploi de _sur_ est confirmé par _le Grand Robert_ et n'a jamais fait aucun doute pour moi.

*3.* Vous n'allez tout de même pas vous inscrire en faux conte Jésus et _Ngram Viewer_ (même s'il est vrai que les résultats de cet outil sont à interpréter prudemment) :
- 





> Marc 14:62
> Jésus répondit: Je le suis. Et vous verrez le Fils de l'homme assis* à* la droite de la puissance de Dieu, et venant _sur les nuées du ciel._


_- _plus sérieusement,_ Ngram_ ne connaît même pas assis sur ma gauche/sur ma droite.


*4*. On dit_ doubler/dépasser *à* droite, priorité *à* droite._

_*5.* _Entièrement d'accord avec la teneur du message n° 32 : _être assis à la droite/gauche de qqn_ ne signifie pas nécessairement  "être assis immédiatement à la droite/gauche de qqn".

*6. * On dit aussi_*  À main droite*_ (= "du côté droit, à droite").
Ex. :  _La première chose à main droite en entrant dans la chapelle de Sion, c'est un vitrail_ (BARRÈS).
J'aime bien cette loc .adv., quoiqu'un peu vieillie. Elle est encore vivante, au moins dans mon Sud-Ouest natal.


----------



## Readomingues

Roméo31 said:


> *1*.  Quand la droite désigne le côté droit, l'aile, la partie droite (par rapport à un repère, à un point de vue exprimé ou non),  _se diriger* vers* la droite, prendre *sur* la droite, prendre *à *droite, tourner *à* droite, regarder *à *droite, c'est à 1 km *à* droite _(notamment) sont corrects.
> 
> *2*. Avec un possessif, sont également corrects notamment :
> *C'est à votre droite, sur votre droite. Placer quelqu'un à sa droite*.* Tourner sur sa droite*. L'emploi de _sur_ est confirmé par _le Grand Robert_ et n'a jamais fait aucun doute pour moi.
> 
> *3.* Vous n'allez tout de même pas vous inscrire en faux conte Jésus et _Ngram Viewer_ (même s'il est vrai que les résultats de cet outil sont à interpréter prudemment) :
> -
> _- _plus sérieusement,_ Ngram_ ne connaît même pas assis sur ma gauche/sur ma droite.
> 
> 
> *4*. On dit_ doubler/dépasser *à* droite, priorité *à* droite._
> 
> _*5.* _Entièrement d'accord avec la teneur du message n° 32 : _être assis à la droite/gauche de qqn_ ne signifie pas nécessairement  "être assis immédiatement à la droite/gauche de qqn".
> 
> *6. * On dit aussi_*  À main droite*_ (= "du côté droit, à droite").
> Ex. :  _La première chose à main droite en entrant dans la chapelle de Sion, c'est un vitrail_ (BARRÈS).
> J'aime bien cette loc .adv., quoiqu'un peu vieillie. Elle est encore vivante, au moins dans mon Sud-Ouest natal.



Merci!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Maître Capello said:


> J'imagine un débat télévisé où le présentateur serait assis à une grande table ronde, avec un invité de chaque côté (le présentateur à « midi » et les invités à « 3 heures » et « 9 heures »). Le présentateur pourrait à mon sens tout à fait dire _X est assis *à* ma gauche et Y *à* ma droite_, même si ces invités sont à plusieurs mètres de lui.


Il n'y a ici personne entre chacun des deux invités et le présentateur. On est donc dans le cas général de _à ma droite, à ma gauche_, consistant à séparer l'espace en deux sans autre considération (la première ligne de mon message #28). Il en serait de même pour plusieurs invités à droite et plusieurs invités à gauche du présentateur si ce dernier parle de ceux qui sont à sa droite et de ceux qui sont à sa gauche. Mais s'il dit _à ma droite_ en parlant d'un seul invité, moi je comprends, sauf regard ou geste apportant une précision autre, qu'il s'agit de l'invité assis juste à sa droite.



Roméo31 said:


> *3.* Vous n'allez tout de même pas vous inscrire en faux conte Jésus [...] :
> 
> 
> 
> Marc 14:62
> Jésus répondit: Je le suis. Et vous verrez le Fils de l'homme assis* à* la droite de la puissance de Dieu, et venant _sur les nuées du ciel._
Click to expand...

Vous n'allez tout de même pas vous inscrire en faux contre le fait que Jésus s'annonce comme assis immédiatement à la droite de la puissance de Dieu : qui y aurait-il entre la puissance de Dieu et lui, selon vous ?
Merci quand même d'apporter de l'eau à mon moulin, je commençais à désespérer.


----------



## FreddieFirebird

Il y a une difference entre "à droite/gauche" et "à *la* droite/gauche"?  
Je corrige des phrases que mes élèves ont écrites, concernant les meubles de la maison.  Je veux qu'ils écrivent quelque choses comme "Il y a un placard à droite de mon vieux lit" .....mais c'est possible de dire aussi "....à la droite de mon vieux lit"?

Merci.


----------



## tilt

_À gauche de _ou _à droite de _désigne la gauche ou la droite du point de vue de l'observateur.
_À la gauche de _ou _à la droite de _désigne la gauche ou la droite de la personne ou de l'objet observé (ce qui suppose que cet objet a une gauche et une droite, c'est à dire un devant et un derrière).

Ainsi, quand deux personnes sont face à face, ce qu'elles voient à droite de l'autre est à la gauche de l'autre, et inversement.


----------

